# Intel® X25-V G2 Postville 40 GB, Erfahrungen bzw. Trim ???



## jenzy (23. Januar 2010)

*Intel® X25-V G2 Postville 40 GB, Erfahrungen bzw. Trim ???*

Hallo zusammen,

Habe vor mir diese SSD zu Kaufen,

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drive - SATA - Intel® X25-V G2 Postville 40 GB

wollte jetzt mal Wissen ob die SSD was taugt, oder ob jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Und ob die SSD Trim tauglich ist 

Danke


----------



## UnnerveD (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Intel® X25-V G2 Postville 40 GB, Erfahrungen bzw. Trim ???*

Die Postville SSD sind sehr schnelle "Drives" und sind mit der neuesten Firmware auch TRIM-tauglich.
Da bei der 40GB-Variante die Schreibraten im Vergleich zur 80GB Postville halbiert wurden und auch die Leseraten etwas langsamer sind, würde ich an deiner Stelle lieber noch 90€ drauflegen und die 80er kaufen (langfristig gesehen die klügere Wahl), oder alternativ mal bei G.Skill / Corsair schauen, deren SSD sind ähnlich performant, aber etwas günstiger.

mfG


----------



## jenzy (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Intel® X25-V G2 Postville 40 GB, Erfahrungen bzw. Trim ???*

gibt es was besseres für maximal 140 mücken ???? funktionieren auch mit mac oder?


----------



## UnnerveD (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Intel® X25-V G2 Postville 40 GB, Erfahrungen bzw. Trim ???*

Also preislich das beste P/L Verhältnis hat wohl die G.Skill Falcon II mit 64GB für derzeit rund 148€.

Ich hab schon gelesen, dass Leute die G.Skill in einem Macbookair genutzt haben, wüsste auch gerade nicht, weshalbd festplatten oder ssd nur für windows oder nur für mac erhältlich sein sollten.

mfG


----------



## jenzy (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Intel® X25-V G2 Postville 40 GB, Erfahrungen bzw. Trim ???*

wieviel MB/lesen hat die G.Skill Falcon II mit 64GB etwa ( reale erreichbare mb im Lesen ) ???


----------



## UnnerveD (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Intel® X25-V G2 Postville 40 GB, Erfahrungen bzw. Trim ???*

Das kann ich nicht sagen, da ich selbige nicht besitze, sondern nur die 128GB Variante.
Jene schafft folgende Werte:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Angegeben sind hingegen 220  / 150 - ich würde davon ausgehen, dass die 64GB Variante eine ähnliche Abweichung aufweist.

PS: Ich schau dann mal, ob ich vielleicht noch etwas finde, um möglichst "reale" Bedingungen zu testen.
mfG


----------



## jenzy (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Intel® X25-V G2 Postville 40 GB, Erfahrungen bzw. Trim ???*

schonmal Danke  und sonst in der Preisliga von max. ( 140€ ) gibt es nichts vergleichbares ?


----------



## UnnerveD (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Intel® X25-V G2 Postville 40 GB, Erfahrungen bzw. Trim ???*

Schau am Besten mal hier, da kannst du die Produkte etwas eingrenzen - die Intel ist gerade außen vor, da ich sie wegen der Schreibgeschwindigkeit herausgefiltert habe, generell sollte sie leistungstechnisch aber mit den 80-100€ teuren SSD gleichauf sein (bei random writes sicherlich auch schneller),da aber in der Praxis angenommen wird, dass zu 80% gelesen und zu 20% geschrieben wird, solltest du ein wenig Acht darauf geben, welche SSD wirklich schnell lesen und idealerweiser auch nicht allzu langsame Schreibraten haben.

mfG


----------



## jenzy (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Intel® X25-V G2 Postville 40 GB, Erfahrungen bzw. Trim ???*

sehr schwer sich für eine zu entscheiden, welche würdest du kaufen ??? 3 vorschläge waren klasse, bis 100, bis 120, und bis max. 140 Euros. Vielen Dank


----------



## UnnerveD (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Intel® X25-V G2 Postville 40 GB, Erfahrungen bzw. Trim ???*

Also bis 100€:

*Intel Postville 40GB* - wahrscheinlich das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, allerdings sind 35MB/ s schreiben net gerade so top, die Leseraten sind aber ok und bei nem 80/20 (lesen/schreiben) Verhältnis könnte das schon passen
*Patriot Warp v2 32GB* - wobei hier die Firmwareupdates wohl immer ein bisschen später kommen als bei der Konkurrenz
*Solidata K6 32GB* - schnellste Lese und Schreibraten, aber keine Ahnung ob die was taugt - glaube aber hier im Forum schon jmd  mit selbiger gesehen zu haben

bis 120€

da eigentlich nur die OCZ Vertex mit 30GB - das P/L Verhältnis schreckt mich ab, Leistungswerte sind top, Support soll auch gut sein

bis 140€

bietet sich die OCZ Vertex Mac Edition an, die speziell auf den Betrieb hin mit  MACs getestet w urde (ich würde wenn, dann aber trotzdem ein günstigeres Modell nehmen und ggf. vom Rückgaberecht nach Fernabsatzrecht Gebrauch machen) - identisch zur normalen Vertex, daher finde ich den Preis eine Frechheit

lohnenswerte Alternative ist dann wohl nur noch die Supertalent OX mit 64GB - gute Leistungswerte, fairer Preis - Erfahrungswerte kann ich dir da leider keine geben


mfG

Edit: Du bist das ja gar net mit dem MAC-PC - vergiss also die Vertex MAC Edition ^^
Edit2: Nochmal aktuelle Werte der G.Skill II 128GB und hier dazu im Vergleich eine 80GB Postville


----------



## Crymes (10. April 2010)

*AW: Intel® X25-V G2 Postville 40 GB, Erfahrungen bzw. Trim ???*

Hat die Intel-Platte eigentlich Kabel und Schienen mit dabei?


----------



## underloost (10. April 2010)

*AW: Intel® X25-V G2 Postville 40 GB, Erfahrungen bzw. Trim ???*

die Retail Version enthält einen 2,5" auf 3,5" Einbaurahmen, Schrauben, eine CD und einen Sticker. von einem SATA Kabel ist mir nichts dergleichen bekannt. aber bei welcher "normalen" HDD ist heute noch außer 4 Schrauben großartig etwas an Zubehör dabei? schade eigentlich


----------

